# Lyman Lake



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm going to be camping there this summer. I was wondering how good the fishing is, and what kind of flies/lures to use. Thanks


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

It used to hold some very nice rainbows and albinos(20 years ago) but i have not fished them(upper and lower) in over 15 years. I would imagine it is nowhere near the days of old. Probably stocked with plenty of "catchables". I might be wrong.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The lake is crowded, very crowded.

If you have time, go up to the trailhead on the West Fork of the Blacks Fork and then walk up the river to the sheep bridge. From that meadow all the way up to Dead Horse is great fishing. Be careful the road to the trailhead has some good mudholes this year.

I wouldn't drive across the North Slope Road from Evanston. Go around to Mt View and come into Lyman Lake.

Use any fly with some feathers wrapped around a small hook.

Enjoy.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Try China. Mo betta fishies.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

I fished china meadows last year, and marsh lake. Had a blast. I'm kinda stuck at Lyman lake though because that's where we're going for a church activity. I'm not sure wheather it's the higher or lower, but it's the one with the cabins and where parents drop off their kids and they have to stay in some old guys smelly cabin for the week... ERR I mean.. 

Think I should even try then?


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

first bet - little lyman. take a tube or canoe, go to center, cast to shore. lots of little brookies and bows. start with a gold jakes with the original hook cut off and a small one put on. for flies, adams, renegade, mosquito. you will likely stay here for fishing, fewer people, better fishing. if you do the lyman thing, stay west side, deeper water and run any dark colored wooley bugger at 5 to 15 feet. have had moderate success with various spoons.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

ps - the two lakes are very close to each other so access is not a problem. you have to pass little lyman to get to lyman.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

I just got back. We didn't have a lot of time to fish, but I think I did pretty well for what time I had. I caught 9 total, including 2 real hogs. I caught them all on a leech I tied. I fished the northeast side mostly. 

I was the only person there in our group who caught anything, besides the kids I helped. everybody was using powerbait, 50 pound test line, no bobber, 2" of leader and a huge weight at the end. It was fun


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

yer welcome.


----------

